# Training Cycles



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

Folks,

What are your views on cycling training.

Lets say for example you are doing a routine hitting 6-10 reps on exercises and improving regularly (so in theory a hypertrophy cycle).

Would folks continue on this routine for as long as it works or would you have a set time period eg 12 weeks and then switch regardless to something else?

The only real "cycles" I can think of are

1. Hypertrophy (as above)

2. Power - like a powerlifting cycle

3. High reps - not too sure what this would achieve though.

Another query is what about if you plateau? Would you change assistance exercises, decrease the incremental weight increase or just change to a different cycle straight away.

I know there are many ways to skin a cat but who thinks what!?


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey mate if you are making improvements then why change. Once you stop progressing then change your training methods.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If your diet is right, you're getting enough rest and training hard they will all work to some degree.

The muscles only know tension or relaxation, they don't know or care if they are under stress from a dumbbell or barbell curl, the stress causes the end result if you are putting enough in to it.


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

True extreme, however the body must respond differently to eg a 5-1 rep range powerlifting programme that an 8-12 bodybuilding programme or a strongman programme based on a similar diet. I wondered if you guys switch it up or just focus on one type of programme


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

bump.......


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Patience my friend  Sure someone will add something soon.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

As i said mate use 1 sort of programme then when that stall try a different approach.


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

My bad...patience is not my best feature.lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

True, different training routines will cause a different effect if it's different rep ranges, number of sets, light/heavy etc.

I always liked doing powerlifting style movements working up to a heavy set of 4-6 reps then trying the heavy weight again and possible getting 2 reps then reducing the weight by 20-25% and keeping going. I would repeat this another twice so I would manage 3 drop sets on something like bench press, bent rows etc.

I found this brought me size, shape and kept me fairly fit too without busting my chops doing cardio.


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds quite interesting, so you'd work up to 2 reps then reduce for one set of as many as possible? Or would u drop weight, rep, drop again then rep and then 3rd drop?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm reminded of a conversation I had with Extreme a few months back about training plans when he stopped me in my tracks to emphasis, that was the number one mistake people often make when trying to reach their goals. Very often people simply don't "have a plan".

Cycles are the sort of things athletes tend to train in to prevent injury and peak at the right time in a season. For example a rugby players cycle might be something like this:

Preseason :- Hypertrophy, Max Strength, Mixed training

Season:- Maintenance, and conditioning

It's very difficult hougenie to train at 100% all of the time hence the need for cycles, where you might train at only 70% of your max for a period and then 95% for another period. However an athlete, )using the rugby player example again) might compete twice per week (two matches) and cant afford to have there training sessions effect their performance, because of fatigue. Injury is also a major factor. if you played two matches in a week and followed a max strength or hypertrophy routine 3 times per week as well before long you'll be exercising as much at around 90%+ of your max almost 5 times per week.

The need for cycles in strength or bodybuilding training however is different, however factors like injury and burnout should also be considered. While cycles also have certain psychological advantages over box standard routines, keeping things fresh and keeping you motivated are important after all. If you reach a plateau cycles can be great to help you reach the next level.

Whatever you decide to do Hougenie and I've seen you posting quite a lot these past few days about various training plans is remember a three things: Have a plan, be sure you can justify the reasons for following the plan and how they relate to your goals and keep your plan simple.


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Andy.

I think cycles are definitely a good way to increase motivation, or just simply freshen things up. I get so bored doing the same exercises for the same rep range for months on end.

Just out of interest apart from hypertrophy and power cycles what are some other cycles that can be used effectively?

As a side note; I didnt really give your power building routine a fair try as I was missing sessions here and there with work and then it was xmas so now on a 3x a week routine which is essentially a hypertrophy cycle taken from Arnies encyclopaedia....with one exception, Arnie ran this 3 day cycle in a 6 on 1 off regime so training every body part 2x a week!! Animal.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Houg,

Other cycles that I might incorporate into my routines would be an endurance phase ( around 60 -70% 1RM 20+ reps), this is kind of like a deloading phase. Max Strength (4-6 reps), Hypertrohpy (8-12 reps) and powerlifting cycles (1- 3 reps). I might also only do straight sets for a hypertrophy phase and then include lots of advanced techniques in the next one so hypertrophy 1 and hypertrophy 2. The powerbodybuilding routine is what I'd call a mixed training phase you could maybe try it again in a few months time.

Bodybuilding is fairly simple though, your trying to get bigger muscles, compared to the rugby example where you need to consider other factors like actual rugby training and games, you sohuld be able to design a cycle quite easily over a year. Try and follow routines for around 6 weeks though if you intend on doing them. I'm sure Parky has some good insights into some functional training cycles you could incorporate.


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

Andy,

The above cycles sound good, would you have any specific order that you would do these in or does it not really matter? The routine Im on currently could be classed as hypertrophy 1 (straight sets)


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

The most logical order for the sake of bodybuilding is to have the hypertrophy phase proceed the strength then power phase. That way you should get the most out of each phase since you'll get progressively stronger. Certainly its the way I would do it.


----------

